# 46th Annual South Carolina Show & Sale 2-15/16-2019



## texkev (Jan 3, 2019)

15 & 16 February 15-16 2019
Friday and Saturday 
Columbia, South Carolina 
46th Annual South Carolina Show & Sale
Meadowlake Park Center
600 Beckman Rd.
Columbia, SC 29203
Friday 11:00 am to 6:00 pm
Saturday 9:00 am to 1:00 pm. 
visit southcarolinabottleclub.com


----------



## Augusta GA (Feb 17, 2019)

Great show.  Best I have attended so far.  

Space was a little tight. Might want to consider a larger venue.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 17, 2019)

My son and I made it over Friday.  It was good to see folks again.  Saw things I would've liked to buy, but didn't.  I went in already spent out knowing it would be a looking and visiting show for me, but that's good too, because there's no place I'd rather be.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 20, 2019)

I got one bottle, 4 crown caps.......................and missed one bottle that Henry got.


----------



## logueb (Feb 20, 2019)

Sandchip, Guess I missed you again.  I was set up at table 93 with a lot of Soda bottles.  My first trip to the South Carolina Show.  Also was able to share some bottles with other collectors.  had a great time.


----------

